# Found a baby pigeon, wont eat, cant tell how old it is.



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

I just found a baby pigeon today and it seems to have fallen from our roof, which is pretty tall. When we found it, it was breathing pretty heavily. I can't tell how old it is, but it doesnt have all of it's feathers. It isn't completely naked either. It kind of looks hurt, but I'm not sure, it may just be too little to stand up. It leans onto one side constantly. I'm keeping it in a shoe box with a shirt shaped like a nest in there... I went and bought food for it, but it wont open its mouth or even recognize that I'm trying to feed it. Its eyes are still closed.
So.
How do I feed it?
Any suggestions on how old it is or how i can find out [Without taking it to someone] how old it is?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would be very helpful if you could post a picture but if it's eyes aren't open, it's likely under 5 days old.
The baby won't eat because it hasn't learned how to yet. The parents make a milk of sorts in their crop, regurgitate and the babies drink by putting their beak in the parent's mouth.
You can buy formula for baby birds at some pet shops. It's called Exact and I would recommend calling first to see who has it.
For the time, the baby should be kept warm. Please put a heating pad underneath him, with a towel over the heating pad and the heating pad set no higher than low.
Where are you located?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for taking care of this baby. If you can't take him to a vet, we will try to help you. Please first read these before doing anything else:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/

It is important to keep him warm. A heating pad set on low with a towel over it is the very best way to do this. He may have internal injuries and not make it, but if he does you will need to feed him. 

Where are you located in general, as we may have a rehabber nearby?

Can you take a picture of him by any chance? That would help a lot.

Please go the pet shop first thing and get a baby bird formula, such as Kaytee Exact or similar. You can ask someone who works there to help you if you can't find one. It should be mixed to the consistency of melted ice cream, about room temperature (test on inside of wrist). 

Once you mix in the warm water, let it sit for a few minutes as it WILL thicken. You do not want it too thick or this will harm the baby. You can mix in 1/4 teaspoon of plain (organic if you have it) yogurt to help him digest the food. Depending on age, he may drink on his own, but not likely if his eyes aren't open. This method works well for feeding:
http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding#

You can also use a piece of cloth over it instead of a glove or balloon. You will need to feed him every four hours or so. Make sure the crop (area under the beak) goes down before you feed again. Feed until the crop is somewhat full, but not stretched out, sort of like a softly inflated balloon. 

If he is an older baby you can feed him frozen (defrosted to room temp) peas and corn, just pop in his beak, but let's get an idea of his age before we try that. 

Please keep us updated as soon as you can. Also, go to Search at the top and Keyword "hand feeding" and you will get many helpful threads.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/ba...e-providing-heat-to-orphaned-birds-13646.html


----------



## Pigeon-finder (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm located in scottsdale Arizona. I tried to feed the pigeon again with...instant nutri-start baby bird formula. I got one drop of it down the birds throat and it started... making this noise. Like a reptitive soft sound. It moved it's head as it made the noise. I was afraid it was choking so i stopped feeding it. It's crop was instantly full so I left it alone. I just checked on it a few minutes ago and it was laying there normally, just breathing. While i was trying to feed it, it opened its eyes a couple of times. It's eleven o'clock here so I will figure out where to take it tomarrow. I'll post a picture shortly.


----------



## Pigeon-finder (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

That's not a pigeon, it looks like a sparrow or some other kind of bird.


----------



## Pigeon-finder (Jun 13, 2009)

BirdDogg10 said:


> That's not a pigeon, it looks like a sparrow or some other kind of bird.


._. It's definatly a pigeon. We have pigeons all over our house...


----------



## Pigeon-finder (Jun 13, 2009)

The pigeon died.....


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry it died. If it was a pigeon, it looks like it has been starving for a few days, it is emaciated.  You did the best you could, at least you are prepared if you find another one.


----------



## el cangrejo (Feb 12, 2006)

That pigeon was not older than 3 weeks... probably a week old. IT probably went without food for 2-5 days. sorry it died


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is very sad...but I have to agree with BirdDog10, I don't believe that was a pigeon. Did it open its mouth and gape for food?

Cynthia


----------

